# Sealing plastic wheel arch Liners



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

Sadly I have fallen very far behind with my usual weekly and monthly regimen of cleaning to keep my My 2010 Clio MK III looking clean and fresh, and one of the main problems I've always had with it has been keeping the plastic arch liners/weather guards clean. A couple of weeks ago I had the misfortune of coming across some roadworks and the freshly laid tar on the road (which was stupidly not closed to traffic) plastered my wheels, arches and sills. Here's a photo of one half arch liner before and after being cleaned:




I used Meguiars APC and AF Oblitarate to clean it, then dressed it with 303 Aerospace protectant. I know the 303 will not resist much weathering, so I'd like to use something more permanent or dirt resistant when I do the rest of them this weekend. I have read that GTechniq C4 is an expensive but good option for this; before I order a couple of bottles I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of anything else that might work as well or better. Hopefully I'm not the only member who likes having the arches, struts etc looking as clean as the bodywork all the time!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just use something like TacSystem SEAL or CarPro PERL. If you want to step it up, then try TacSystem Quartz Magic or CarPro DLUX. :thumb:


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

I hadn't heard of most products that you just mentioned! CarPro DLUX seems like a winner to me, it certainly seems better value; 30ml for only a slightly higher cost than 15ml of GTechniq C4. Thanks Raven!


----------

